# Back Issue?



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

A little bit of backstory: Our little girl Odie has been to the vet more times than she (and we) would like. Our first emergency was because she ingested a prescription pill I stupidly put on our coffee table for a minute while I grabbed a drink. That was a huge ordeal, but hopefully she will be okay. They're delaying her spaying until next month and they'll do full blood work on her to check that everything is alright first. 

I'm not sure if our new emergency is even an emergency, which is why I'm posting. This morning we heard her yelp and assumed she was playing with one of our cats and they got too rough. She ran past us and yelped a few more times and almost looked like something had bit her butt and she was trying to get away from the pain. I didn't want to freak her out, and she ran up the stairs so I followed her to observe what she was doing and she put her paws on me like she wanted me to pick her up, which she normally doesn't do, so I did. We gave her a good once over. She didn't make a sound and we couldn't see anything like a bug bite. She was shivering and seemed to just want to be held and close to us. 

I started searching her symptoms online and found that some of her symptoms could indicate a back issue. Then I remembered that the night before she was chasing the cats around and jumped off of our sofa and landed almost on her side. She seemed to just brush it off and her behavior wasn't anything out of the ordinary. I called the vet anyway and explained and they said that I should just keep a close eye on her and try to keep her inactive. Unfortunately if we take her outside we have to put a harness and leash on her because we don't have a backyard but other than a small walk a few times today she's been probably about as inactive as a puppy can be. We haven't seen any of the symptoms she was exhibiting before, which is good. Because of the pill fiasco, I don't know if they would want to give her any pain medication.

Have any of your chihuahua's had something similar happen to them? I'm not sure if i'm overreacting or not. I could phone the vet and see if they could squeeze her in before I have to go to work tomorrow morning.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh sorry i have no idea,but if you're worried see your vet


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

If she isn't showing signs of pain, I wouldn't take her in. Just watch her. She may have hurt herself a bit, but puppies do overextend themself or scare themself and shake it off. If you are not seeing anything more, I think she will be fine.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I was still worried, so I phoned the vet again this morning and they said the same thing. They suggested that I just really baby her and keep a close eye on her. Nothing is out of the ordinary with her, so hopefully everything will turn out okay! Thanks again.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi hopeing all is well and shes just fine today


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks! I think I might have mistakingly connected the two incidents. Overreacting! No signs of anything wrong since then. She's currently comfy on my lap, trying to eat the tail off of a hippo.


----------

